# Best Places to Visit



## jhen

Hi,

I need a few places that I could visit or maybe some short day trips. I will be having a training in Sydney for a month this coming April. My training is from Mondays to Fridays. I need some places that I could squeeze in my schedule and not get totally exhausted as I need energy in attending training Mondays. Or maybe a good place to hangout on Friday nights. Thanks!


----------



## Bon Miane

Hi,
Jervis Bay about 3hrs drive south of Sydney has some of the cleanest, most picturesque beaches in the world. Day trip or stay at Hutchinson or nearby. Good cold water diving, kayaking or just a day on the beach. Don't let the Navy base scare you, it's only a training base and very quiet. 

Berry is a quaint market/cafe town and if you do a loop drive from Sydney to Berry via the Kangaroo Valley you'll see some of the best spots in Australia.

In Sydney there's Manly via ferry, Watson's Bay has a great (not cheap) waterfront restaurant for Lazy weekends. 

Wollongong has some nice spots along the coast, particularly its northern suburbs (take the coast road through the national park. I'd say as a stop along the way not a destination. 

Do yourself a favour and hire a car for at least one weekend when you're in town. Happy travels.


----------



## Alice8

Hi,

I visited Noosa on the Sunshine coast and it was really beautiful. It's a very nice town with a gorgeous beach and lovely restaurants. It was my favorite place in Australia and I recommend you go visit it


----------



## andymark

Blue Mountains is one of the best place to visit.


----------



## aussiefaqs

Blue Mountains is beautiful and don't miss a nice dinner and few drinks on The Rocks


----------



## Minimovers

Hi Jhen,

I could suggest this places the next time you visit Sydney. 

St Mary's Cathedral
Sea life Sydney Aquarium
Wild Life Sydney

These are the places I usually visit when I am stress at work. Nothing beats the nature view from these places.There are lots of places a "must go" in Sydney, it really depends on your taste. Cheers mate


----------



## juliamiller

How's about Brisbane ? I just moved to the city, are you guy having any suggestions? We did go to Moreton Island, pretty place! And any recommendations for good local restaurants?


----------



## syd10

You can take the ferry to manly & other destinations to enjoy the nice views across Sydney


----------



## Ramah

juliamiller said:


> How's about Brisbane ? I just moved to the city, are you guy having any suggestions? We did go to Moreton Island, pretty place! And any recommendations for good local restaurants?


If you get the chance, try Stokehouse Q! It's right on the river so awesome views and the food is delicious!


----------



## juliamiller

Thank You I will definitely try that


----------



## johnexplo

Peru is best place is visit


----------



## toursinfiji

fiji is the best place to visit Fiji, a country in the South Pacific, is an archipelago of more than 300 islands. It's famed for rugged landscapes, palm-lined beaches and coral reefs with clear lagoons.


----------



## toursinfiji

*fiji*

fiji is the best place to visit Fiji, a country in the South Pacific, is an archipelago of more than 300 islands. It's famed for rugged landscapes, palm-lined beaches and coral reefs with clear lagoons


----------



## toursinfiji

hi
there r many place to visit.

Sydney Harbour,Bondi to Coogee Beach Coastal Walk,Sydney Opera House,Sydney Ferries,Sydney Harbour Bridge,Royal Botanic Gardens,Manly Beach


----------



## Lee25

The pub......


----------



## SuzyMayer

Can you tell me what is the best way to get to Royal Botanic Gardens from Marrylands?


----------



## SuzyMayer

toursinfiji said:


> hi
> there r many place to visit.
> 
> Sydney Harbour,Bondi to Coogee Beach Coastal Walk,Sydney Opera House,Sydney Ferries,Sydney Harbour Bridge,Royal Botanic Gardens,Manly Beach


Can you tell me what beach is the best for people with kids?


----------



## Regis_Thorn

Hi, 

Far from Sydney but if you have the opportunity within your stay to travel more than two day (we never know  ), I suggest you to plan 2 to 3 days to Phillip Island. 
Very nice place, beautiful landscape, just breathtaking !!


----------



## AlexeiN

Hi
"Can you tell me what beach is the best for people with kids?"

The best place for kids is probably a quieter beach. You may need to travel a bit further especially if you live in say... The inner west. Beaches and places with water views like Watamola, Newcastle beach or areas like Rose bay.


----------

